# sar tuning



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well The Best Tuning Tip That I Can Give Every 1 If It Aint Broken Dont Fix It Thats The Tip Of The Day


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

It's difficult to win races that way. But someone has to be in last place.

__________________


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Yep,just put it back in your box.It will run the same as it did last time?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Isn't that what the Crooked Man said?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Dld !


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Does that mean that you didn't get the shim in to take out the slop on the crown gear of the yellow t-jet that you have been driving in the fat tired class.

Peace, 
Verb


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> Well The Best Tuning Tip That I Can Give Every 1 If It Aint Broken Dont Fix It Thats The Tip Of The Day


What is a sar?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

According to Websters Geographical Slang Dictionary...

*Sar* (sar') noun, plural *Sars*: Hoosier term for a gerbil driven motorcar. :tongue::drunk::lol:


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

In the region it would be powered by a rat.


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

My bad, I should have said in da region.


----------

